# Thinking about a 55 gal.



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

I've had my 30 gallon guppy/cory tank for a couple of months now, and I'm thinking about moving it into my bedroom and getting a 55 gallon tank for my den. The reason I'm wanting a bigger tank is because, naturally, I want bigger/prettier/more fish. Guppies and corys are cool fish and all, but they aren't exactly the neatest to look at, ya know? I really like the big fish like Balas and Clown Loaches, but I dunno if 55 gallons is enough for even one of each. I'm also a big fan of cichlids, but honestly, I'm not really educated on them. I actually find myself asking why they need their own section of this forum, :lol: Anyways, put yourself in my shoes, and tell me what kinda fish you would put in your 55?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

IMO the first question would be, what is the PH and hardness of your tap water. Better to choose fish that will do best.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

ron v said:


> IMO the first question would be, what is the PH and hardness of your tap water. Better to choose fish that will do best.


I will counter with another newbie question.:lol: Does the ph of the tap really matter if I can get ahold of conditioners and stuff like that? I will admit however, that I have no idea the PH of the water straight out of the tap, but I do know it is rather hard.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sincere said:


> Does the ph of the tap really matter if I can get ahold of conditioners and stuff like that?
> 
> If you have hard water, it probably has a high PH also. That is enough to narrow your list of possible fish. If by conditioners you mean PH up or PH down, forget it. Those things usually are worse that not doing anything. There are many fish that will do well in your hard water. Rift lake cichlids and most livebearers fit the bill. Good luck


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

ron v said:


> Sincere said:
> 
> 
> > Does the ph of the tap really matter if I can get ahold of conditioners and stuff like that?
> ...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I would recommend "Aquarium Pharmaceutical" brand test kits. They are commonly available and do a good job. Stay away from the paper strip tests.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

ron v said:


> I would recommend "Aquarium Pharmaceutical" brand test kits. They are commonly available and do a good job. Stay away from the paper strip tests.


Yeah I have paper strips now. Talk about a friggin joke.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't understand why people always get 55 gallon tank. I personally hate them because they are so thin. I would opt for a 75 gallon to get the extra depth or a 90 if you want the extra height. The price difference shouldn't be that much.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

bichirboy said:


> I don't understand why people always get 55 gallon tank. I personally hate them because they are so thin. I would opt for a 75 gallon to get the extra depth or a 90 if you want the extra height. The price difference shouldn't be that much.


I would go bigger if I could pick up a kit at WallyWorld for $150.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. It seems to me that a 75 gallon and a 90 gallon are way more expensive then a 55. At my LFS they charge a few hundred dollars for those size tanks, while at Walmart I can pick up a complete kit for 150. I would always want to go bigger if I could, but sometimes it doesn't make that much sense to.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can put together a much nicer setup of your own design for around $200. $50 more and you get a nicer tank and better components that you can pick out. I payed $125 for my 75 gallon including the glass top. Then you can add the filter and heaters from and online source and still be under $200. Here is the break down of an example setup:

Tank - $125
Aquaclear 110 Power Filter - $33
Jager Heater - 150 Watt x 2 - $35 total
Total - $193

Lights can be bought cheaply at Lowe's and you could always build a nice looking hood for under $20 if your even alittle bit handy or know someone who is.

I am only speaking from experience, but I have never personally had much luck with the kits bought at large department stores. Sure, they work decent for awhile, but eventially they poop out or you decide you want to upgrade or whatever. The equipment I have listed I have been using for a long time (5+ years) without a problem one. Just my opinion that if you put alittle more money out in the begining for better stuff, you'll save money in the long run and be happier.


----------

